# First Post With My Modified VW Lupo! *Complete Unwrap With Mods*



## Mr Moley

So after my previous car was written off in October last year....a 56 Plate Fiat Stilo that looked like this:


























Crash Bang Wallop Some Idiot Doesnt Look Coming Onto A Roundabout:


















I spent a small fortune on that car and this one isnt going to be much different. I wanted something small and nippy and there's nothing better than a 100bhp VW Lupo. Bought it in November last year as a fully wrapped matt black car completely standard and looking pretty **** to be honest.

From now on ill let the pics do the talking start to present...


























































































































Drove up the burnley to pick up these Steffan RS wheels a week or so ago, 8j et 15 fronts with 9j et 10 rears with a sick stretch, very bad condition but the dishes are being mirror polished and the centres sprayed in some random colour with black bolts sometime soon:









































And onto today's detail, from the doors back the car is being re-sprayed next week because of some rust spots and paint defects etc etc along with some sneaky smoothing  Updates will follow don't worry. I decided to give the front end a good going over with my DA so it's in as good of condition as the full car will be after the spraying:

Onto the pics.

Got the car up nice and high for easy access:



















Got out my new Nilkfisk:










Gave the car a seriously thick snow foaming:










And a rinse:










Gave the arches a proper blast and i honestly don't thinkk theyve ever been cleaned since the car came out of the factory:










Another foaming!










While the foam soaked i went to fill my lovely buckets!










I came back to this:










Started agitating with some brushes and the demons were let loose:










Next up is the before and after's of the two bucket method. I think this pretty much is the definition of why you should use the two bucket method!!!










To:










After the wash and rinse down with my PW:




























Time to clay just the front end of the car ready for the DA:










Not much to report:










Towells ready for drying and some of my gear:



















A final snow foam and dry using my plush towels. Snow foam went all weird and zebra like on this one:










And now the condition of the front end was revealed:



















And after a long session of power gloss on a orange pad followed by final finish on a yellow pad followed by super finish on a yellow pad with a coat of black hole ontop and all windows clean, tyres dressed and sonus bumper dressing tidying things up and not to leave out autosol on the exhaust (no pics sorry) left me with this:














































Loads more mod's to do aswell as the spraying such as wheel refurb and cage and seats etc.

Thanks for looking. What do you think?


----------



## DavidClark

Loving the stretch tyres! Do you go to much shows with it, or going to?
Really nice detail! Needed it lol


----------



## Mr Moley

Ive literally only just started this project but it will be done within the next 2 months and then onto show season for me!

Re-spray
Wheel Furb
Cage
Audio Build
Seats
Exhaust
Engine bay prep

Then it's done!

Only another few grand haha!


----------



## modd1uk

lovely little car buddy


----------



## GSVHammer

Looks a lot better without the vinyl on it. Matt black cars look pretty $#it to be honest. Give me a gloss black finish any day of the week.
Each to their own though.


----------



## Garyw1960

Superb car...well done mate


----------



## steview

Nice car loving the stretch


----------



## Figo1987

Looking good! I thought always thought that tyres that far from bodywork were illegal? Guess ya learn somethig everyday! Looking good


----------



## bigmc

Looks much better without the vinyl wrap but the stretched tyres look crap imho.


----------



## adamck

Looks ace  really like the lupo's cant believe they stopped making them to make the fox...
What a FAIL!
The GTi is amazing! Seen a few of the diesel ones tuned up and WOW they can shift!
If i didnt need the extra boot space etc... then i would have one of these!


----------



## -damon-

spot on :thumb:


----------



## Craig-McB

Stilo was nice mate and liking the lupo


----------



## Kev_mk3

did you buy the stilo back as theres a shot of it on the drive, nice lupo


----------



## SAL73R

I love lupo's and that's NICE!


----------



## james_death

Great looking motor and a nice write up.:thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984

looking much better in gloss black! are those wheels legal?


----------



## adamck

Wheels are legal but tyres aint!
Any tyre that needs to be stretched onto the rim is illegal.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Nice work mate. Not crazy about the wheels either (sorry) but ill judge proper when the cars finished  looking forward to the finished product.
:thumb:


----------



## OzMoSiS

that stilo brougt a tear to my eye. I miss mine sooo much. It was a fully loaded jtd with the skyroof and connect nav. Best car i've ever had 

great pics


----------



## 3976

I don't like modding any more, but always found the Lupos can look superb! Can't stand "Euro" and yet, I love these!

Great project! Keep it up!

Oh and primer grey respray - you know it makes sense


----------



## Mr Moley

In answer to a load of your questions......

The wheels are illegal yes but hey, who's looking ay? 

The wheel sizes are spot on at the minute but the finish is horrendus and this will be fixed in the next weeks while it's in the bodyshop don't worry. I'm leaning towards candy orange centres.

I have no back seats therefore plenty of boot space 

Yes i bought the stilo back for £350 and made £1400 on parts so that was worthwhile!

LOTS more updates to come guys, re-spray, wheel refurb, arch rolling interior work etc etc.

Keep looking for updates!


----------



## Maggi200

I love these, can't believe how much they still fetch! I was after one when looking for my car, dunno why i didn't now  your's looks amazing. CAn't wait to see any updates


----------



## magpieV6

awesome little car mate


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Types look stupid and horrible. Car looks much better with the wrap off though.


----------



## 123quackers

The rims are awesome cant wait to see them done... Cracking little car, what power mods are there for these?? 

Look forward to next stages:thumb:


----------



## Mr Moley

Well it's 100 bhp standard so with a filter, sports manifold, decat, complete exhaust system and re-map your looking at 125bhp, might not seem alot but it weighs less than a ton standard and i have no back seats 

Wheels will definatly be done in one weeks time. Green? Purple? Orange?


----------



## modd1uk

Greeeeen !


----------



## colarado red

Top motor.


----------



## RivieraV

I think Lupos are great little cars, I have one for a run around, its a little 1 ltr and it goes so badly, but its still a great little car, would love one like yours I can imagine with some power they are great, yours looks really cool, but I have to say the wheels kill it for me, sorry..


----------



## Sportspack Mark

class looking lil lupo


----------



## pudzy67

looks great top job


----------



## The Cueball

As long as you like it, that is the main thing...

Only question I have is, isn't having the tyres and the tyre wall stretched like that pretty dangeous?

I would think the wall should be verticle to help absorb the lumps and bumps of the roads...but at an angle like that...... 

Not having a go, just interested! 

Don't worry, I'm a muppet that runs 30 profile tyres! :lol: ouch!!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Moley

Theres no chance of me having a smooth ride with the ride height mate, it's stupidly low. And yeh the tyres need 40psi to keep them over the beading and on the wheels.

Update: Taking the wheels to the polishers today.


----------



## dazzyb

nice car, will look great wen the wheels are done


----------



## JJ_

Always liked these lupo's kinda wish I went for one over my saxo as my first car.


----------



## Godderz23

Really tidy dude. 9J on a lupo...crazy ;-)


----------



## faisal93

Love the wheels! Looks like something out of wacky races :lol:


----------



## Baker21

Nice motor there and the changes certainly make the car have more of a presence on the road.........:car:

Don't worry about people's opinion's with regards to the tyre stretching, we all have our opinons, mine is that it looks spot on.........:thumb:


----------



## AtoDTEL

Nice car fella i really like the little lupo's :thumb:


----------



## scratcher

Love the car dude. Nice poke out back too :thumb:
What colour did you decide on for the wheels? A nice metallic purple would look nice IMO.

I'm considering a Lupo for my next car this year. Heading towards a Bora though :lol:


----------



## riles

nice wee motor matey used to own a red euro'd lupo myself.


----------



## SteveTDCi

nice i wanted a lupo but they were too much for a runaround so i'm on the hunt for a polo.


----------



## mk2jon

Thats a funky little lupo :thumb:


----------



## Mr Moley

Update: Things haven gotten out of hand.......i had a tax rebate since November.

Thus: Fully custom exhaust being built with 4-2-1 raceland manifold and de-cat coming soon! Found the ***Perfect*** tailpipes for the car. 

This will be installed week after next!

As for the wheels, my polisher wasnt there when i went down so they will definatly be going in tommorow! Took 3 of use the get the tyres of the wheels


----------



## Leodhasach

Now I like that, well done! :thumb:

The planned mods sound good too :argie: have fun!


----------



## Mr Moley

Update:

Wheels are back from the polishers!!!!

SICK!

Pictures to follow in the next 20 mins.


----------



## Mr Moley

Warning: If you are easily offended by ridiculous wheels look away now.




























8's and 9's










In the sunshine:










Gimmie some ideas about centre colours guys!


----------



## bigmc

Monster energy green or midnight purple 2 ala skyline r34


----------



## Jai

I'm really liking the Lupo, Stilo looked great as well. Keep us updated! I'd go with orange or green for the wheel centres!


----------



## TelTel

Mr Moley said:


> Gimmie some ideas about centre colours guys!


Definately gloss black for inserts mate without a doubt, in that way the colour co-ordination matches and still remains a subtle finish


----------



## bigmc

They'll look tiny with any black in there and lose any detail in the centres.


----------



## Mr Moley

Orange or Green i expect will be the colour guys. Im leaning towards orange....


----------



## o0damo0o

candy apple red


----------



## scooby73

Looking great Mr Moley!!:thumb:

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Rasher

looking good mate, is it daily driver??


----------



## Mr Moley

Yes its a daily driver.

Next up is the big update!

Car respray
Arches all rolled and pulled.
Boot smoothed 
Rear bumper smoothed
Interior bits sprayed
Interior trim done in grey suede
Wheels sprayed
Calipers rubbed down and sprayed
New discs and pads all around
New bonnet latch
New induction piping with lots of engine bay bits.

The list goes on forever but i'm aiming to do all this in 2 weeks. yes.....2 weeks.

Keep an eye out!


----------



## Spuj

Definitely subscribing to this 

Monster Energy Green for the centers would look great I think.


----------



## Mr Moley

Car is leaving us today for just over a week to get the following things done:

Car respray
Arches all rolled and pulled.
Boot smoothed
Rear bumper smoothed
Interior bits sprayed
Wheels sprayed
Calipers rubbed down and sprayed

While the car is in the bodyshop i shall be re-trimming as much of the interior as i can.


----------



## ksm1985

aint read all pages, but do you not get points for stretched tyres ??


----------



## Mr Moley

As long as the tread of the tyre is under the arch its legal. Mines borderline and you only get a fine if it's out.

Update on progress guys: Cars gone....


----------



## bigmc

It's a grey area as the tyre is technically not fitted to manufacturer specifications. It's not as safe as having the correct sized tyre for the rim due to the dynamics of the load on the sidewall.


----------



## BlackFerret

im not into the modding scene that much but massive respect for the work youve put in and the finish you've achieved so far!


----------



## Mr Moley

Thanks alot for that comment mate but there's a hell of a lot to come yet!!!


----------



## Jordan

Mr Moley said:


> As long as the tread of the tyre is under the arch its legal. Mines borderline and you only get a fine if it's out.
> 
> Update on progress guys: Cars gone....


you got rid of it?

or has it gone for some work?


----------



## Mr Moley

Definatly in for some work


----------



## Jordan

Mr Moley said:


> Definatly in for some work


go on....

my bro used to have a lupo, looked the dogs danglies on D90's!


----------



## Mr Moley

Update guys, it's been a week now. Work is cracking on with the lupo. Can't wait to get it back. Will be posting a ****load of pictures once its done don't worry and it will be getting a serious clean.

Once it's back out of the bodyshop i need to tidy up a few loose ends and throw another few notes at it and it's near completition.

Keep watching as the next update will be a big one!


----------



## Mr Moley

Update: Car work MIGHT be finished by the end of the week, ive got a ****load of stuff on the way from eBay to get this car looking and sounding awsome.


----------



## Ian D

Will you be at UD on the 13th then?


----------



## Mr Moley

Now THAT is the question my friend. If i can find out the spigot ring sizes i need and i can get my bonnet open i'll be well on the way!


----------



## Mr Moley

And if ive got any money left for petrol i may be able to get up there with the car in peices.


----------



## Mr Moley

Update:

Bad news :/ Doesnt look like the cars going to be finished in time for ultimate dubs 

Soooo much is going into the car that work is going take another week. Ive got stuff turning up at my door left right and centre and i have no car to put it in haha. Im trying to figure out of i want the roof smoothed aswell?

On the bright side, ive finished re-trimming the roof lining and pillars and door cards in black suede and they look great! Ive been spraying some of the interior trim gloss black to really bring out some contrast! I can wait to get my hands on the car to DA it!

I shall keep you all updated! No pictures as my phone has broke however a replacement is on the way!


----------



## Mr Moley

Update: Car should be finished this weekend. Massive progress on the car being made here:

Here's a pic of how it stands now all prepped and ready for paint on saturday:










Here's my lovely wheels once again that are going to have the centres sprayed snooker ball red:










And one of the lupo after i corrected the front end before the bodyshop:


----------



## Alex_225

Excellent little car mate.

I had a silver Lupo Sport like this and loved it. Was such a cool car and with minimal mods they look superb. Also glad you removed that wrap, they don't need stuff stuck on 'em! 

Also, the rims are a great choice!


----------



## Maggi200

Ah but we much prefer the new car alex 

I actually love these, certainly look the part. VW dropped the ball replacing it


----------



## Keiron

The most important question is: Do you still have the Stilo wheels?!


----------



## Mr Moley

Nah mate those were sold very soon after i put them up for sale after the crash!


----------



## Mr Moley




----------



## Jordan

thats some really good correction with a DAS!


----------



## Mr Moley

Thanks mate! Paint needs ALOT of refining. Not smooth really, got alot of work ahead of me!

Heres the next update from today:

I went out to the car today looking at this horrible aerial...










So i whipped it off to find this mess underneath:










Peeled off the manky wrap and gave it a quick blast with the DA.



















Replaced with the new shark fin aerial which looks **** so i'm gunna get a new smaller one:










After some more compounding the rear quarter looks like this:










And the rest of the car:




























My tools for the job!










After i'd gone over enough of the car for today i gave it a snow foaming to get rid of the dust!




























Then my mate came over with his golf for a good wash and to lend a hand!










The mess we were making with washing, compounding, and all the other bits and bobs we were doing:










Next up was removing the window tints! The car looked like a black blob with them in so out they came, a little peeling and then rip it off in one go and it was out!



















After this was done i cleaned the windows and got out some cool stickers i had ordered a few days ago, LOVE the white one.




























Last mod for today was to tint the rear light strips, mask them off, spray to tinting spray, leave for 20 minutes and all done! It isnt as dark as this up close it's very subtle which looks great!

Before,










Masked:










One done:










Both:










And done:










While the lights were out the lighting mounts were in terrible condition so i got out some bilberry and a brush and set to work!



















No after pics but they were squeaky clean!

Now i'm shattered. Next day is thursday! Another full day 

See you then guys!


----------



## Mr Moley

Onto today's work, much like the other days...

Compounding and more compounding led to a sonus orange pad and some power finish polish. Results started to appear.





































I re posistioned the exhaust mounts so it was sitting alot nicer:










Cheeky front shot of my slightly smaller than average plate:



















The mess being made in the garage once again:










Swapped my cream rear view mirror for my mates golf mk4 black one. MUCH BETTER!










And the day ended like this:










As i parked up for the gym i noticed a slightly large pokey car infront of me haha! I had to show you guys this absolute beast!



















10j?!?! 11j?!?! ET - 10?!?! haha!

Crack on guys!


----------



## bigmc

Is it just the photo or is your front plate not on straight?


----------



## Mr Moley

Just the photo mate, the bumper curves inwards so there is more black showing on the right hand side!


----------



## scooby73

Looking great!:thumb:


----------



## Mr Moley

Cheers man!


----------



## Jordan

looking good buddy!

any more pics of the red mk4?


----------



## Mr Moley

The "orange"  MK4 is being kept well under wraps, it's a work in progress like mine, ill get some snaps of it when he comes down for the next wash


----------



## Jordan

Where about you from mate?

i'm guessing england somewhere, but you never know!


----------



## Mr Moley

Im from south wales mate! Yoursellf?


----------



## Mr Moley

Here we go,

So i picked up the wheels with a pretty poor paintjob which is going to be re-done as they need some real perfect masking and prep to get them looking amazing but they still look pretty sick. They rub like an absolute *****! Gunna need to flare these arches to give me some room to play with. Had a hell of a laugh today with a mate sticking the wheels on, the car looks 100000% different. I knew it would.

Here a pic of some of the gear i had bought from eBay to keep things moving along nicely. A new "illest" sticker to fill a gap and my new scirroco aerial which looks a hell of a lot bette than that shark fin ****!

Gear:










The aeriel looks matt black but its just my grubby finger prints.



















Onto the wheels!

Coilovers started like this......










Ended up like this:










Adjusters were taken out and springs cable tied down....



















How much fun does this look!!!










New wheels!!!!!!




























Looks like i had bags......**** bags haha.














































And after all that, my furry friend!










Still a hell of alot to do to the car!

More updates will follow tommorow!

Give me all your opinions guys!


----------



## Matty_L

I like this alot, well done chap.

Are the wheel centres staying red?


----------



## Mr Moley

I think so....ive still got one more trick up my sleeve for the wheels. All shall be revealed soon!

But for now i need to pay my phone bill, 6 months tax and my bodyshop!


----------



## CMANN78

Have you not got any bolts holding the wheels together?


----------



## Mr Moley

There fake splits, i do however have the fake bolts sprayed black which im contemplating putting back in.... What do you think?


----------



## s3 rav

looking very nice that.


----------



## RefleKtion

VERY smart looking motor there mate. will be keeping my eye on this


----------



## Gman1982

SICK little lupo! Id love 1 if i didnt have wife n kids! 

ill keep locked to this thread!


----------



## Mr Moley

Got a free day tommorow... so if the weathers good i expect more polishing and i need to sort out the wheel situation. The car is barely driveable at the minute, it scrubs so much it's stupid. Looks good though  The amount of thumbs up and looks im getting makes it well worth it!

I'm going to need to flare the arches as much as i can, add some slight camber to the rears, seal up the rear arches so it's not as harsh on the tyres but god forbid i raise the car 

Keep watching guys, more updates coming!


----------



## Jordan

looks brilliant mate,

any more photos of the golf?

don't let me down! :lol:


----------



## Mr Moley

It's still under wraps hahahahaha!!!

It's gunna be sick!


----------



## Mr Moley

Another 7 man hours slammed in today on the loop! Archwork!!!

It was raining so i got the car as far in the garage as i could to begin work for the day!

Threw on the final sticker to start off the day "Phat".










Got the car up and in!


















How the arch looked before i got out my heat gun and rubber mallet!:










Smash smash smash smash smash......

After:










Looks no different eh? Absolutly no scrubbage atall now, it's amazing! The would scrub every single bump in the road and was destroying the tyres, i sanded the arch down after it was grinded, heated it up, smashed it out and then sealed it up and voila! Beautifull!

Got onto painting the ****ty calipers now nice and glossy:



















Took it for a test drive and now this is how she stands to date:




























Now for a well deserved PIE!


----------



## Mr Moley

I had no idea what he was on about haha! Must be my sense of humor. The paint isnt actually that good, i'm gunna need to do alot of polishing before early edition next week!

Alot of trimming and spraying has been happening this week:




























Here's a teaser of what is to come next week:










Keep watching for some big updates soon


----------



## Short1e

Is it me, or can anyone see the pics?!


----------



## Kev_mk3

hes gone past his photobucket allowance


----------



## Mr Moley

How do i replace all these photos then? Ive deleted plenty of my pictures to allow for more bandwidth? Re post them?


----------



## Maggi200

Pay the subs


----------



## Mr Moley

What do you mean?


----------



## apmaman

Either make your account "Pro" so you have next to unlimited bandwidth or host them somewhere else or under another account?


----------



## Mr Moley

Gone pro for £1.87 a month. Not bad to be honest  

Enjoy the pics guys!

More updates to come tommorow!


----------



## Mr Moley

Tiny sneak peak of whats going on until ive got a few things done on the car (loads to be honest), this next week will be huge for the car!


----------



## Colt Man

adamck said:


> Wheels are legal but tyres aint!
> Any tyre that needs to be stretched onto the rim is illegal.


since when?


----------



## Mr Moley

Right so here come's the BIG update before early edition! 68 odd pictures in total!

So all the way back to when those exhaust pipes were on the floor in my garage nice and polished to right now! Saturday night before early edition, lot's of ****ty photos i know, sorry about that. The car will have an awsome photoshoot shot soon once it's done by a mate of mine. Now onto the good stuff...

Gave the car a clean one morning a few days ago, the paintwork is slowly getting there with this car, more time needed though!










New steering wheel time!

Old wheel out!!!










New Dished suede wheel in with sprayed horn to match the wheels!



















Also had the dash sprayed like every other ****er on this forum ha!










Then i won something on eBay i really shouldn't have :/

Onto the motorway we go!!!










Picked up these bad boys! Porshe 911 Boxster seats.










Time for those exhaust pipes to get on after getting back from picking the seats up at 2am, and getting up at 8am for the exhaust!










Had a little peak under the car at my subframe to check out the damage....



















LOWS.

Et Voila.




























The car won't stop getting lower, springs are just compressing into nothing now!










Mess in the garage was getting quite big now, bit's and bobs everywhere!










Dining room has now become the upholstery room...










Time for some new check straps after the worst creaking doors ive ever heard!










What is this ****ty horrible stuff they spray in the doors?










After some nifty G101 and a few brushes i was left with this:



















Old check strap read to be binned!










New one in nice and tight!










By this point i was getting warmed up...

Exhaust has been blowing like my mother lately so i ordered some parts from lupoboz to fix the problem. I also got the check straps from boz aswell, cheers again mate!

Car Up!










New manifold ready to go on!










Undo the bolts!


----------



## Mr Moley

New vs Old.










New gasket in nice and snug!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Now a MUCH needed oil change for the lupo! I havent changed the oil since ive had the car and ive done a few thousand miles since then and i doubt it's been changed much before i owned the thing! Time was getting on here at about 4pm so i only had around 3 hours left before popping down to the gym. I couldnt undo the folter by hand, even with marigolds on 
Got under the car but nothing, tried putting a screwdriver through it but it just ripped a bigger hole in the casing, was a flippin nightmare! Took me around 2 hours of frustration to get it out!










Sump plug out and new oil well out! It had a thin skin ontop :/










After massive difficulty with taking out the filter i took off the manifold to get at it properly with a huge metal bar...

Which snapped clean in half....










And again...










Battered filter...



















FINALLY got it out with a MASSIVE bout of anger and strength..........and a pitchfork.










Brand new one in all snug and only HAND TIGHT.


----------



## Mr Moley

New platinum oil ready to go in, theres something i like about pouring in brand new oil...










All the tools used to get that ******* oil filter out!!!










I woke up friday morning to find this car on my drive! A Bora on AIR????!?!?!?!










Was cleaning this car for a mate im meeting up in early edition, he went up this morning i think?

Polished the heat sheild...










Fitted new gear gaiter!










Old one looking pretty ****:










Now another big part of this build! Getting those 911 seats in the loop!

What a huge difference!










Mocking up the new fitment, with a blue marker pen 










Bolting in the rears of the seats through the chasis...










Using the most powerfull drill ive ever seen haha!


----------



## Mr Moley

Took me around 3 hours to get the passenger seat done friday night because i didn't really know how to appraoch fitting it, but this morning (Saturday) i smashed out fitting the drivers seat in an hour and a half!

Old seat out in 30 seconds...










Dirty dirty dirty....










Hoovered...










Setting the rails correctly,










Alot of swearing, drilling, hammering, measuring etc.....

TADDAAA!!!!










Time to spray the wiper arms now!

Under the scuttle my car has decided it wants to start a leaf collection?



















My hoover, some G101 and some brushes made short work of that mess!



















At this point i drove to a breakers and got the parts i needed to fix my bonnet!










Fitted both sections of the new cable and new handle...










Put back in my newly trimmed door cards.....black suede FTW!!!










My mate cutting off the bolts coming from the seats underneath the car because he was bored....










And my mates car........stealing the limelight


----------



## Mr Moley

Car was then foamed, 2 bucket washed, then waxed, tyres and plastics dressed etc etc etc interior wiped down and leaving you with this shot at night of the interior ready for tommorow. Still ALOT to do, the car will be scrappy but getting there! Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Mr Moley

Any chance of this being moved to the project section?

Might get more coverage there.


----------



## Ian D

Looking good, did you make early edition?
What the condition of your old steering wheel like, fancy selling it if the price is right?

Ian


----------



## Mr Gurn

really enjoyed this thread so far fella....


keep it going, and liking the porsche seats in a lupo......


----------



## T25DOC

Mr Gurn said:


> really enjoyed this thread so far fella....
> 
> keep it going, and liking the porsche seats in a lupo......


This is a big compliment coming from Gurn given his dislike to the porker.....lol

Enjoying the thread also chap - keep it up....


----------



## SiliconS

I just got chance to catch up with this thread - I subscribed ages ago but haven't checked for a while.

Good work! I wouldn't do this to my car but it's not OTT and I like it on yours. 

Would be nice to see more updates if you have any.


----------



## Mr Moley

Just realized how long since i update this thread guys, brace yourselves for a big update in 5 minutes!


----------



## Mr Moley

A few from early edition:




























Lupo fitting in nicely:










Woke up to a niggle in my mind, the door shuts. They were wet sanded with the car but i never got round to polishing them...

So today this happened,



















Interior shot:










3 stage polish on the wheels, first autosol with wire wool, then megs NXT polish with a pad then sealed with poorboys wheel sealent left to cure for 20 minutes.



















Also changed the lower exhaust gasket but the exhaust is still blowing. Gunna get a new flexi welded on and then wrap the manifold and exhaust!

Also got a rather large package coming in the post on wednesday :/ Hmmmmmm........what could it possibly be


----------



## Mr Moley

Got bored waiting for the DHL man today so i gave steve a pressure wash down followed by a foAming with G101 then a rinse off. Took the number plate off aswell, let's see how long it is until i get pulled 

Also foamed the drive so even where i park now is clean! Pressure washed all the oil and sand and random bolts off the drive haha!

Looks like the delivery man will be coming tommorow


----------



## Mr Moley

Still a no show of parts due to the post and easter weekend etc but a few things have been developing....

Went to the beach today with a load of mates, managed to park in a field but had to take the front splitter off to get into the field first :/










While on the way home......it seems as if my bushes have become jelly on the motorway. Consequently the car has got lower and lower causing my driveshafts to rub on the chassis 80% of the time meaning i now need notch and get new bushes  .










But once Steve got home and cooled down, didn't he look spiffing. OOSHT.


----------



## Mr Moley

Got my jigg on today because i was bored!

First up, whiteline anti roll bar. Got this for a good price from danielp1991 on here, thanks again dude!










Out comes the shock bolts:










Get that thing in!










Couldnt tighten the bolt back up due to having the 9's on the rear:










Got the wheel off and we were cooking on gas!










Still running quite close to the brake line...










All done and in nice and tight!










Gunna go sling it round some roundabouts tonight to test it out  (Obviously in a controlled manor) ...

?????????????????????










Stripping!










?????



















Just a trial fit for now due to it needing to be polished and fitted properly but it's already bolted through the floor and is pretty secure. Starting to get some serious looks now haha,


Exhaust blowing
Stupid cage
Stupid wheels
Avoiding all bumps and potholes
No number plate

Thinking about fitting lower front strut brace but it's gunna touch the floor more than a south wales prostitute. More pictures and updates to come tommorow and through the rest of this week. Got some more sneaky stuff planned


----------



## Mr Moley

So i took the cage out for some polishing










Excuse the dirty fingers but the car is getting dirty low now at 1 and a half fingers high at the front bumper:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Being so low let's me leave my marks on UK roads quite nicely, this mark being on the entrance to my mates street haha!










I did also say that the car needs a good polishing a few days ago and that's what ive been doing all of today!


----------



## Mr Moley

Went out with a mate and his camera at midnight due to severe boredom. More coming soon.























































Oh haiii therrr










Spot the human.


----------



## Mr Moley

Had to pay the massive £1.50 to keep this thread alive. And as ive paid £1.50 i though now would be time for an update!

Where's various pictures from the exhaust fabricators. Brand new flexi, downpipe, decat. Car now sounds like a rally car. Tommorow (today it's so late) a baffle is gunna be put in where the cat was to quieten her down a bit, it's gunna be bolted in so i can put the cat back in if i fancy it (not gunna happen, who wants to buy a cat  )

Onto the pics:




























Goodbye cat. Meow.


----------



## Mr Moley

Update:

So the car was stupidly loud as everyone knows and heard.... h34r: And i was getting sick of it going uphill sounding like a tractor and downhill like an evo.

Booked in for a silencer where the cat was to quieten her down nicely.










Today (sunday), ive got work at 5 so ive got nothing to do until then, decided to give the lupo some little attention, nothing major. Hoovered the inside and gave it a good clean before work yesterday so today the outside needed some help especially the wheels.

Engine bay was getting dusty and grey so out came a 8:1 mix of apc and a detailing brush, followed by some autoglym tyre dressing for the plastics (awsome stuff).

Before:










After:










Pumped up the wheels, all wheels are kept at 38 psi to keep them over the beading, if they go under 20psi they will pop off due to the amount of stretch.(100Psi was needed to get them on) with 165's on an 8" h34r:

Front wheels leak around 6-8 psi a week so these need to be regularly pumped up.










The stretch:



















Wheels were stinking so 10 sprays of bilberry and some aggitating with a brush and looking 100x better, dishes still need proper polishing (kit is on the way h34r: )



















Was gunna clean the windows but it started to rain so thats it for today.

Just enjoying driving the car around lately, not much mods lately, new drivers window switch and passenger door handle on the way in the post to complete the interior parts. Just need to re-retim the interior again now and then thinking of some bigger mods...

Keep watching guys!


----------



## Mr Moley

It's all because the exhaust was really pissing me off, i got so annoyed that i wanted to sell/break the car after paying so much for something that sounded so terrible but i managed to get them to put the silencer in for cheap so it's now back to being quite quiet apart from the BMC which sounds like an elephant when i want it to. I just really enjoy driving the car around again now. I have decided that i'm never going to sell it as a whole as i had a good chat with a mate about people taking credit for other peoples work and i agreed with him that breaking the car and selling it as standard is the best way to go as i could see this car being made a mess of by someone else.

The guy that owned the civic i was considering swapping for said he was gunna raise it up and put it on some 15's and put the back seats back in again...which put me off swapping it. Onwards and upwards with the car at the minute, gunna try and get to as many shows and meets as possible with the car getting as mental as i can then we'll see if i fancy something different this winter.

However i did find this pic from early edition:


----------



## Mr Moley

Excuse the chit chat from club lupo, some of it is relevant and some of it isnt haha!

Gunna updating again in a bit with a current update but at the minute im just enjoying driving the car, trying to get it as stinking as possible for a proper good clean soon 

Car is going lower tommorow aswell with a chassis notch and the helper springs being taken out...


----------



## Mr Moley

Small update until a nice big juicy one tomorrow with some UBER funkin lows on there way!

Took the car off it's wheels and back on standard for a good clean but later found out i can't drive the car on standards as it's almost laying frame and catching ALOT of inside arch...










A comparison between standard 7J wheels with the right size tyres and a 9j wheel with the same size tyres.



















While the wheels were off i gave the arches a seriously good scrub with G101 and a brush:










Also in the process of spraying the wiper arms gloss black as a nice little touch so off they come and will be finished tommorow:










Car is filthy at the minute and im quite enjoying it being this dirty because i can't wait to clean it    (sad as **** and a proper OCD sufferer i know..)

Just enjoying the car at the minute, doing small little bits that will eventually get the car where i want it to be but like i said tommorow will be a big day if all goes to plan! 

Keep watching guys!


----------



## Mr Moley

Crashed the car today. Standard.


----------



## keano

**** one!! are you alright?

how'd the car stand up to it?


----------



## Mr Moley

Yeh im completely fine. Managed to impale my front bumper on some middle aged womens towing winch. To be completely honest i wasn't paying attention in a cue and just went into the back of her, not a mark on her car mind.

Need a new font grill, bumper repaired and new fog light surround.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks 100% better without the nast warp on it mate i had a stelio nice cars

My misses drove ours in a wall when trying to park it on to the drive way... boy i was p***ed


----------



## IYRIX

very smart, this needs to be moved to the "project section"


----------



## Mr Moley

I might buy a second car (diesel) and have this as a second car because it is literally being destroyed running it this low and i want it lower again! I can't chill out in it haha it's a constant struggle to not hit the sump! (Dont care about hitting subframe)

The stretch is a bit OTT but ive got some cool plans for the front. Trying to get the arch sitting in between the stretch and lip at shows!

Polished the exhaust for kicks the other day because i was bored and it was looking tired, just a few pics of how it sits perfect!





































Bad times. Who want's to sell me an indicator grill with indicators in black?


----------



## gally

Nasty! Deer?

Was looking so good, can I ask why you'd split it? 

Surely some mad young guy would snap that up as a nice wee car with the stuff already done to it?

How bad was it with the de-cat? Unbearable?


----------



## Mr Moley

Nah impaled myself on some womens towing winch! Wasnt paying attention! A deer would have taken half the car off!

Id split it because i wouldnt want someone taking credit for what ive built! I could make more money splitting it aswell 

Decat was unreal loud. Like 600bhp supra loud or evo 8 on pump fuel, or aeroplane......or rocket...that kinda loud.


----------



## Spuj

Glad to see that the car is repairable. Cracking job, bet its quite the head turner


----------



## Mr Moley

Well ive dug out all the fibre glass from the front bumper and it's going to be re filled asap and sprayed for sunday ( Bristole Krispy Kreme meet) and ringing around the scrappies for an indicator panel now.


----------



## Mr Moley

Ok so today i assessed the bumper and grill in great detail while stripping down parts and very professionally put together a report of the damage and how it could be fixed.

Joel's report:

Your car is ****ed. Get it fixed soon. That is all.

Pictures for all your picture whores! You love it!

Damaged:










Bonnet up:



















Grill off:










Splitter off:










Bumper off:










Closer look at the damage:










Starting digging out the filler and fibreglass:



















All dug out and ready for new filling and skimming.










Front end looking sorry for itself but my OCD kicked in and saw the dirt and i started cleaning the slam panel and radiator etc....



















Sitting pretty sad on the drive waiting for the bodywork to be completed now.

Need a indicator panel really badly. VW want stupid money and i cant find anyone selling one? Someone find me one or point me in the right direction?



















That is all.


----------



## Mr Moley

Some of the new front end arrived today. Updates to come later!


----------



## uzi-blue

Car looks great. love the work. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Moley

So this arrived yesterday...










One later that day from up above:










Today was a cleaning day ready for the meet on sunday and the new bumpers to be fitted sunday morning. Started off by removing the last remaining bits of window tint glue with AG fast glass and a scourer.










Got the boot lid open for the first time in ages. Really should fit that boot popper i have lying around :/










Gave the car a full interior hoover and an APC wipedown, even underneath the rear mat in the wheel well and all plastics. Car is now spotless inside! I love it when it's like that!

The leather also got some lovin with Zymol leather cleaner wiped on and buffed off bringing out a bit of dirt and then it was bathed in AG leather balm and left to dwell over night tonight. Should make the leather BOOTIFULL!



















http://forums.clublupo.co.uk/public/style_images/mrcrystals/rte_icons/picture.png
Exterior was given a rinse, 2BM wash, wheels cleaned and will be polished tommorow. Glass cleaned and plastics dressed and a good PROPA WAX!













































The car is now sitting on my drive absolutely immaculate inside and out, all that needs to be done now is to refit the new bumpers sunday morning and to re-fit the interior plastic center piece once it's been re-sprayed and the car is well on it's way!
Going to get a notch saturday morning and take the helpers out and go stupid low for the meet. Will update with pictures of my sparkling wheels tommorow!

Tell me what you think!!!


----------



## SiliconS

I admire your enthusiasm and the speed with which you get stuff sorted out. Something tells me you don't have kids to suck up all your free time. 

Edit:
What's the purpose of the leather balm? I'm unsure what to apply to the leather in my Audi to protect it. I read that leathers in modern cars are treated with a process at the factory that makes it pointless applying the stuff that 'feeds' the leather. (Can't remember the name of it now.)
I know they're common as muck, but I really like the Autoglym products that I've tried so I'm wondering whether their leather-care stuff is any good.


----------



## edison3612

Great job, well done :thumb:


----------



## gally

Good luck fitting that SEL grille!

That should be fun, might want to the look the angle grinder out!


----------



## Mr Moley

Silicon S....Thanks and yeh i have no kids because i'm 18 haha!

Cheers edison!

What do you mean Gally?


----------



## Mr Moley

Just put my new sticker on and taken off the philthy low one, i think this one looks much better! It says 'Fender Bender' incase any of you are blind


----------



## Mr Moley

How many women does it take to change a light bulb?

How many men does it take to slam a kermit the frog green MK3 golf?!?!?



















Turns out.........7.










So today i woke up with plans of going to my mates house to take the helpers out of the coilovers and notch the chassis to get some STUPID undriveable lows as i'm planning on buying a van for my first car and using this as a play toy as it's currently my daily drive!

We got the car up....










And then while trying to take the wheels off, my £45 Mcguard locking wheel nut key decided to round itself on the inside, it sits inside the casing via some tighly knitted splines and they just.....rounded. Like that. . My mate has every tool imaginable in his purpose built mini racing shed including 4 minis haha! So we cracked out the blowtorch and heated the inside of the casing up to try and melt on the key and then cooled it down quickly in a tub of water....










But to no avail.....it just rounded again. We then heated it up again, put a tight fitting socket in the casing and clamped it into a vice and used 23929423929lbs of man pressure and some big flipin hammers to push that thing in super tight.

But it rounded again.... Alot of swear words later, we gave up and im gunna get it molded into the casing by a metal works and then come the UBER LOWS. But for now, it's sitting on the drive ready to go to the garage at 10am tommorow to get the new front end fitted ready for the krispy kreme meet!

Gunna be lots of pictures to come tommorow but for now at 2am in the morning i'll leave you with this picture of the car the day after i bought it.


----------



## ben16v

my mcguard key did that we ended up welding the key piece onto an old wheel nut threaded end


----------



## Mr Moley

Hmmm, cheers for the idea bro! May pull that one out of the bag if the metal works dont wanna put it back in the casing!


----------



## robtech

Mr Moley said:


> It's all because the exhaust was really pissing me off, i got so annoyed that i wanted to sell/break the car after paying so much for something that sounded so terrible but i managed to get them to put the silencer in for cheap so it's now back to being quite quiet apart from the BMC which sounds like an elephant when i want it to. I just really enjoy driving the car around again now. I have decided that i'm never going to sell it as a whole as i had a good chat with a mate about people taking credit for other peoples work and i agreed with him that breaking the car and selling it as standard is the best way to go as i could see this car being made a mess of by someone else.
> 
> The guy that owned the civic i was considering swapping for said he was gunna raise it up and put it on some 15's and put the back seats back in again...which put me off swapping it. Onwards and upwards with the car at the minute, gunna try and get to as many shows and meets as possible with the car getting as mental as i can then we'll see if i fancy something different this winter.
> 
> However i did find this pic from early edition:


i actually burst oul lol when i noticed the big monkey.lol that made my day...good work btw so far.....personally i would remove that fender bender decal as a fender bender has other meanings..err lets just say graham norton ,dale winton alan carr....type folk will see that as a come on.....lol


----------



## Mr Moley

The fender bender decal is a little dangerous i know, i kinda like it haha!


----------



## ITHAQVA

This is a smart little beastie & i love the project, but mate those wheels & tyres :doublesho dont do the poor car any justice at all. IMHO I'd go for a bigger wheel or at least a lower profile wider tyre that fits in with the gear ratios etc...Subscribed!!! love this little car :thumb:


----------



## Mr Moley

Cheers mate! Updates to come soon!


----------



## Alex_225

Been enjoying this thread, after having a Lupo Sport myself it's nice to a see one getting a new lease of life.


----------



## Mr Moley

Certainly is mate, but i'm afraid it will be going back to a spotless standard example soon and be sold on! 

Im craving another certain car and i think ive pretty much worn out the lupo now!


----------



## Mr Moley

So the stripping started today :/ I wish it was women stripping.....but sadly not.

Makes me sad 



















Cage gone...










Induction kit gone...










Seat gone...



















Gay wheel back on....










Tommorow sees suspension and wheels coming off.....

*
6 months to build the car, 2 days to strip it down.*


----------



## Mr Moley

So trying to fix the locking wheel nut we came up with this.....










But we put it in the locking nut and this happend,










So much for £45 locking wheel nuts. Biggest pile of **** ever.

The revert continues 










...


----------



## Jav_R

So sad


----------



## Mr Moley

The next one is going to be so awsome though!


----------



## Mr Moley

Pictures of the car at Krispy Kreme last weekend, his last few


----------



## SarahAnn

Is there only me that thinks it looks better standard? 
Sorry but i just didnt get it.


----------



## Mr Gurn

so if this is the endof the lupo..... whats next???


am loving the write up you have done.... are you going to do another one on the next car...... i hope so!!!!


----------



## Alex_225

How come you're stripping it back to standard? 

I wouldn't be surprised if you'd of had trouble selling it modified. I sold my Lupo Sport modified really quickly. Great little motors.


----------



## WarioTBH

Tidy car tbh


----------



## Blue32*

very nice motor


----------



## Mr Moley

Keeping the next car on the down low at the minute but a build thread will be made on that one too  The is gunna be alot more laid back and chilled out but im still going to go into lots of detail with it!

Car will be gone soon 

Updates to come shortly!


----------



## Leemack

Nice job on this one mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Moley

Well yesterday saw a big day for the car in terms of going back to standard as it lost it's ARB and smoothed panels. Had a guy come over from bristol for the roll bar and a guy my age (18) come down from the midlands for the panels!

Car was stripped early morning over a few corona to make the day easier.



















Forgive me but i didnt even know the lads name who had the smoothed panels, i never thought to ask haha we just got on with it!

His car with my front end on, carrying on the legacy of Steve!



















Leaving my car in a right state:










My car in pieces on the left and the sneaky panel stealing lupo poking his head in haha!










Then once he had shot back off to the midlands the rebuild of mine continued:

Back to standard we go.




























More to come tomorrow! Should be back on all 4 wheels hopefully!


----------



## danzo_m

I've read this entire thread today, and i think its brilliant how u've restored the car then modded it to the max and now puttin it back to how it would have been out of the factory well done can't wait till the next car mate!!


----------



## Mr Moley

Cheers man! Gunna be fun driving a standard lupo around for a while!


----------



## SiliconS

It's good to see a plan coming together.
When you start the next project thread, could you put a link in this one to it please? I don't often have time to browse the forums looking for new threads so I might miss your new one.

It's bizarre seeing another modded Lupo that looks almost identical to yours - I thought the whole idea of these projects is that they're all unique. Or has everything been done by now? Is there nothing truly original any more?

Gotta go wild on the next one, dude!


----------



## Mr Moley

I agree on the looking to same as mine mate but everything pretty much has been done now!

Id rather my panels went onto a different car rather than someone driving my hard work and 6 months of graft around. I think if i ever saw someone driving my car around i'd cry haha!

On a more upbeat note the car will be going up for sale very soon as suspension is going back on today including wheels and modification of the rear bumper. Car will be going up for sale extremely clean and slightly modified.

Let me know if anyone is interested. Thread will be updated later with more pictures and stuff


----------



## Mr Moley

Car is now back and all four wheels and ALMOST completely standard. Selling it as slightly modified!

Anyone want the exhaust? Going super cheap at £250 + standard sport exhaust! Get in contact!


----------



## Mr Moley

Ok so shes ready for sale  All spruced up and smart!

Put on the new plates, grommit and rear badge....gave her a wash and she's now on pistonheads. Goodbye Steve, for you shall be missed. Everyone wave goodbye


----------



## CliveP

Great job....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mr Moley

Thanks mate!

Joel


----------



## R0B

just got onto this thread and read it from start to finish.

excellent build mate loved it and hope the next ones the same.

well done sir.


----------



## Jarw101

Sweeeeeet. Many at Bromley Pageant today look uber with the euro stance.


----------



## Mr Moley

Cheers guys! Next car i plan on taking up a notch with a little more "class"


----------



## Mr Moley

Car is for sale now for £2500! Let me know if anyone is interested....

Need a quick sale guys. You all know how well this has been kept!


----------

